# Pre-ordered the new Ipad. Now what?



## me3boyz (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm picking it up at the Apple Store instead of having it delivered because I'll be out and about when UPS delivers to our area. I'll also be working at 10am when the store opens, so I'll go after I get off. What should I expect?

Also, what goodies & gadgets do you suggest?


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Is this your first one? I have a 2 and I use a bluetooth keyboard with it.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I did in-store pick up on launch day for the first gen iPad and I got there right before the store opened at 9am.  They had people separated into two lines--one line for people who had reserved iPads; one line for people who did not have reservations.  The reservation line moved quickly.  I think it took less than 45 minutes from the time I showed up until the time I walked out the door with my iPad.  I would expect that the store will be madhouse, but they know how to manage crazy launch days, so hopefully it will be a pain-free experience for you. 

As for accessories, I think a case or cover of some kind is a must.  I also use the camera connection kit so that I can transfer photos from my digital camera to my iPad.  Have fun!


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I love my iPad2 also.  I am using it in the same way R.M., with the wireless Apple keyboard.  I love having it for work as I use it primarily to take notes in meetings and it has been an absolute life saver.  I also use it to review my work email.  If this is your first iPad get ready to be impressed.  It's a great device and supplements my MacPro very well.  Enjoy and let us know how you like it once you get it.


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

I pre-ordered one for home delivery.  It has already shipped and I should receive it next Friday.  

I have the first generation iPad and I love it, but battery issues and Safari shutdowns are occurring sporadically.  It is time for an upgrade for me.  

I agree a cover is a top priority.  I am very partial to the Oberon designs and I'm eyeing them now!


----------



## MyricaBlue (Feb 10, 2012)

If you're going to use a computer to sync, make sure your copy of iTunes is up to date before you pick up the iPad. I also wouldn't leave the store without a cover/case for it, one that protects the back as well as the screen.

Don't know if the Apple Store pushes protective skins like the store where I bought my iPad 2, but you might want to think in advance about whether you want one. (I turned it down, no regrets.) I use a bluetooth keyboard with mine sometimes, but didn't buy one for a few months because I wanted to see how I used the iPad before I decided which keyboard to get.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

A cover is a must, everything else is optional.  I have both a Oberon and the one I currently use which is much lighter, Marware CEO. I really it the best because it has a hand strap to hold the ipad and also a smaller strap which holds the top flap in place. It also acts as a stand. Any case with a hand strap is a must for me, just makes it so much easier to hold and not worry about it falling (especially if I happen to go to sleep when reading or watching a movie!)!

I would wait on getting any accessories until you know you are not going to have any problems with it. With several major updates that is a possibility. Am remembering the ipad2 with backlighting.  I have gone through 5 ipad 2s because of that problem with the last one not having the backlighting problem but the white rim actually seperated from the main frame.  BEcause I just got a replacement ipad2 a couple of months ago I am waiting to see how the new ipad pans out before getting one.

Enjoy your new toy!!!


----------

